# White grubs - Mother Nature's marvels



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

> Some beetles will lay eggs in higher areas during wet periods and in low-lying areas when it is dry, hoping to take advantage of any available surface water. There also is evidence that female *Japanese beetles can see at least some color and thus will never enter brown turf when seeking a place to lay their eggs*. They also can sense soil moisture ... If the soil is saturated, they're likely to be more spread out," Potter said. "If it's dry, they will be primarily concentrated in irrigated turf."


https://www.turfnet.com/news.html/white-grubs-mother-natures-marvels-r1400/


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Thats nice and all, but the only good grub is a dead grub.


----------

